# Das letzte Einhorn kehrt auch 2011 zurück



## Stefan102 (24 Dez. 2011)

​
An jedem Weihnachtsfest kehrt das schneeweiße Fabelwesen auf die Bildschirme der deutschen Haushalte zurück und rührt, untermalt vom zauberhaften Titelsong „The Last Unicorn“ („America“, 1982), zahllose Menschen zu Tränen. Im Jahre 1982 entwickelten Jules Bass (76) und Arthur Rankin Jr. (87) aus einer Erzählung von Peter S. Beagle (72) einen der beliebtesten Zeichentrickfilme aller Zeiten: „Das letzte Einhorn“.

Sichtbar nur für jene, die suchen und glauben, lebt das letzte Einhorn einsam, aber zufrieden in einem verwunschenen Wald - bis zu dem Zeitpunkt, an dem ihm bewusst wird, dass es wahrscheinlich das letzte seiner Art ist. Mutig macht es sich auf die Suche nach dem Verbleib der anderen Fabelwesen. Tagein tagaus marschiert es erfolglos über Wiesen und Felder, bis es eines Nachts im Schlaf von der alten Hexe Mommy Fortuna gefangen und in einem Wanderzirkus ausgestellt wird. Einzig der tollpatschige Zauberer Schmendrick kann dem Einhorn zur Flucht verhelfen und schließt sich ihm an. Räuberbraut Molly Grue wird ebenfalls Teil der rastlosen Gruppe, um ihre dunkle Vergangenheit hinter sich zu lassen und den beiden den Weg zur düsteren Burg des bösen Königs Haggard zu zeigen. Dieser machthungrige Zeitgenosse ist verantwortlich für das Unheil der Einhörner und Herr über den roten Stier. Mit einer folgenschweren Verwandlung, dem Aufeinandertreffen mit dem jungen Prinzen Lir und bisher unbekannten Gefühlsregungen nimmt das Einhorn den Kampf gegen das Böse auf.

Zwischen 2004 und 2005 schrieb der „Das letzte Einhorn“-Schöpfer Beagle eine Fortsetzung mit dem Namen „Two Hearts“, die in Deutschland im Jahr 2009 unter dem Titel „Zwei Herzen“ veröffentlicht wurde. In der Geschichte helfen Schmendrick, Molly Grue und Prinz Lir der kleinen Sooz, ihr Heimatdorf vor einem blutrünstigen Greif zu beschützen.

Auch in diesem Jahr könnt ihr euch wieder am Anblick des zarten Einhorns in seiner schaurig-schönen Welt erfreuen. *Der Film wird an Heiligabend um 13:05 Uhr auf RTL II ausgestrahlt.* Die Wiederholung wird am Morgen des ersten Feiertages um 08:25 Uhr gezeigt. 
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## Mandalorianer (24 Dez. 2011)

Der Film ist total Klasse


----------



## Stefan102 (24 Dez. 2011)

Japp, schau ich auch gerne - nicht nur zu Weihnachten


----------

